# Anything shot with the EOS 80D



## K-amps (Jul 15, 2016)

I continue to like this purchase. Nice details and file latitude.

Here is a shot of the Costa Rican Ahinga of the Arsenal region. Aka Snake-Bird along the Rio Frigo 

Shot from a Moving boat as the Bird groomed itself along the shore Foliage. 1/250th F/5, iso800 on a Canon 80D mounted with the 100-400mm mk.II @ 241mm


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 15, 2016)

That looks like that combination has given some quality ! Impressed.


----------



## K-amps (Jul 15, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> That looks like that combination has given some quality ! Impressed.



Thanks Sporgy!


----------



## K-amps (Jul 15, 2016)

An early morning Sun bath to gain energy for the day for Mr. Iguana


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2016)

Very nice pictures, K-amps.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 16, 2016)

K-amps said:


> An early morning Sun bath to gain energy for the day for Mr. Iguana


Wonderful picture!


----------



## K-amps (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks Don and Click! Here is An Arsenal Atlantis tree frog


----------



## K-amps (Jul 16, 2016)

and my favorite of the trip, the Red-eye. Both frog are nocturnal, used LED flashlights to light them up.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 26, 2016)

K-amps, THANK YOU for starting this thread and posting some excellent sample shots for us. 

I have the 100-400mm II and a 5D3, don't like using the combo with a 1.4x III, and have been looking at a cropped body. 

With baby #2 on the way (any moment!), I have an excuse to hold off and hope for a price drop within six months...But I'm seeing the 80D as a more flexible body than the 7DII, as I really never need the higher frame rate.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jul 26, 2016)

Shot with 80D + Sigma 180mm + 12mm ET + Canon 1.4X TC.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 26, 2016)

chrysoberyl said:


> Shot with 80D + Sigma 180mm + 12mm ET + Canon 1.4X TC.



Clean and sharp even with the ET and TC! Good compound eye shot.


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > Shot with 80D + Sigma 180mm + 12mm ET + Canon 1.4X TC.
> ...



+1 

Well done, chrysobery.


----------



## Luboss (Jul 26, 2016)

I tested the EOS 80D using the EF-S 50mm 1.4


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 26, 2016)

Luboss said:


> I tested the EOS 80D using the EF-S 50mm 1.4


Welcome to Canon Rumors.

Where did you find a lens EF-S 50mm?


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jul 26, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > Shot with 80D + Sigma 180mm + 12mm ET + Canon 1.4X TC.
> ...



Thank you, YuengLinger!


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2016)

Luboss said:


> I tested the EOS 80D using the EF-S 50mm 1.4



So cute  Welcome to CR.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jul 26, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > Shot with 80D + Sigma 180mm + 12mm ET + Canon 1.4X TC.
> ...



Thanks, Yuenglinger!


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jul 26, 2016)

Click said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > chrysoberyl said:
> ...



And thank you, Click.


----------



## CapturingLight (Jul 27, 2016)

Some great photos, my favourites are the frogs and the fly. Between the frogs here are my thoughts, while the red eye frog is the more compelling of the subjects I like the green one better due to the lighting and composition. While I aspire to the skill of the form members I will post a few of my early favourites:

Picture 1 (Standing Pose) iso100 f5 1/640 EF-S 18-135 IS STM:
A challenging mid day full sun shot that I think worked out well. 

Picture 2 (Splashdown) iso1600 f2.8 1/320 EF100L IS Macro
This photos was very challenging for exposure. It was indoors and quite dark with a dark slide background requiring positive exposure compensation. But as they hit the water they would come into a sun beam from the window that would catch the water that was very white and would require negative EC. All of this meant I was shooting wide open to get the shutter speed up and having to pre decide what part of the burst I wanted to keep. So a good test of the wonderful focus tracking system. While I had a lot of misses with focuses on smashing water. I am quite happy with this shot.

Picture 3 (Flower) iso200 f3.5 1/1000 EF100L IS Macro
Just a flower macro that I found had some visual interest.

Hope you enjoy


----------



## K-amps (Oct 25, 2016)

80D with 100-400 mk.II @ 400mm



IMG_2381 739p by K-Amps, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 25, 2016)

K-amps said:


> 80D with 100-400 mk.II @ 400mm



Lovely light. Great shot. Well done, K-amps.


----------



## K-amps (Oct 25, 2016)

Click said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > 80D with 100-400 mk.II @ 400mm
> ...



Thanks Click, if you like that steamy peak, I hope this will stir similar emotions, this one is FLAMING!



IMG_2385 900p by K-Amps, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 25, 2016)

Awesome. Beautiful shot. 8)


----------

